# Who wants their order for FREE. UPDATE - We have a Winner!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, you read that right. 

Today, Johnny is in a good mood. in fact a very good mood. I got my Golf back yesterday and after 5 months of it going backwards and forwards to the paint shop its finally right. 

So..... 

I am going to give one lucky person their order for free today  

Being its the 23rd of March I am going to give the 23rd order away for nowt. 

Whether the 23rd person to order from our site spends £15 or £150 today they will get a credit back. 

Someone is going to be happy 

Good Luck

Johnny

ps - This is simply the 23rd person to order and is not limited to just DW it will simply be the 23rd order. 

pps - Clock starts at 8am


----------



## Justin-172 (May 18, 2006)

nice work


----------



## richiecatpugh (Mar 15, 2007)

I think a trafiic flood looking for the 23rd order has put the website 'down'

Can't get on - aaaargh i bet i was 23


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great idea john and very generous


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Cracking offer Johnny and good news about the GTI


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

great idea, only 1 day late, u ****


----------



## vectra ed (Feb 4, 2006)

Thats very generous of you Johnny, nice one.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice one Johnny!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Great news on the Golf Johnny

Shame the wife has me on a spending ban following my last rip to you!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

About 14:25 you say Johnny? :lol:

PS Glad the golf is sorted! Now detail it and get some pics up :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Brazo said:


> About 14:25 you say Johnny? :lol:
> 
> PS Glad the golf is sorted! Now detail it and get some pics up :thumb:


Sod detailing it!!!!!

Im off to rag the **** off it :thumb:

Johnny

ps - Judging by the amount of orders so far i would say you need to bring that time forward by a couple of hours.....


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

For christ sake John, get a caveat on this - if someone orders a pot of Royale as the 23rd order, you're stuffed!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> For christ sake John, get a caveat on this - if someone orders a pot of Royale as the 23rd order, you're stuffed!


Imagine the chances of getting that as the 23rd order :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Imagine placing the order hoping it was you, then to find out it wasn't.

'Err. Rachel...I've bought something today we need to talk about.....'


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> Imagine placing the order hoping it was you, then to find out it wasn't.
> 
> 'Err. Rachel...I've bought something today we need to talk about.....'


Haha, I'd have to start a 'anyone got a spare bed' thread if I did.

Very generous offer too Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

At this rate my money is looking safe 

but, there isnt many to go.....

Johnny


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Great news on the Golf Johnny
> 
> Shame the wife has me on a spending ban following my last rip to you!


Is that a 3 or 5 year spending ban?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Is that a 3 or 5 year spending ban?


It was a six month spending ban, however after spending the weekend with L200 Steve i had to get some CG Citrus Wash so when that arrives i'll find out if there's an extention!!!!!

I just need a sprayer for the garden now:lol: :lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Well thats my order of Royale placed - heres hoping


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> It was a six month spending ban, however after spending the weekend with L200 Steve i had to get some CG Citrus Wash so when that arrives i'll find out if there's an extention!!!!!
> 
> I just need a sprayer for the garden now:lol: :lol:


Why don't you try the Bryan patented excuse of, it's a sample? :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Reg Hollis said:


> For christ sake John, get a caveat on this - if someone orders a pot of Royale as the 23rd order, you're stuffed!


I showed my work mate the first post on this thread first thing this morning and said the same thing "Imagine if that 23rd order was for some Royale"

I then had to spend the next half hour explaining to my work mate what Royale exactly was.

He nearly fell off his chair when I told him what it was and how much it was....:lol:

All he could say was, and this was after he read the ingredients in the wax off the C&S website was,

"bloody ell, you could eat that stuff" :lol:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

this been won yet???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> this been won yet???


Not when I left at 6


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Im off to rag the **** off it :thumb:


Why are you online?????

Surely the roads are now clear enough to "give it some!" :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Not when I left at 6


Bollacks!!!!!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Why are you online?????
> 
> Surely the roads are now clear enough to "give it some!" :thumb:


Good point well made 

Im offski :thumb:


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

gona put the last order of the day in then and mayb ill get that for free 

Just ordered lucky number 65790410 :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

cdti_sri said:


> gona put the last order of the day in then and mayb ill get that for free
> 
> Just ordered lucky number 65790410 :lol:


Ive just logged in to work and had a look.....

Mr CDTI SRi I dont believe it - You have only done it..!

Your order is for FREE sir 

Will credit you on Monday!

Well done hope you enjoy your gear and thanks to you and everyone else for taking part..!

Johnny


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Ive just logged in to work and had a look.....
> 
> Mr CDTI SRi I dont believe it - You have only done it..!
> 
> ...


Would seriously laugh if he's ordered zymol royale :lol: :lol:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Would seriously laugh if he's ordered zymol royale :lol: :lol:


And you know what.

I am a man of my word... If he had ordered it, I would have given it to him for nothing.

Johnny


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

:lol: i cant believe it i only did it for a laugh!!! Cheers mate


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

cdti_sri said:


> :lol: i cant believe it i only did it for a laugh!!! Cheers mate


Haha!well done mate! What did you go for?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

couple of megs bottles, n some last touch! As i said i only ordered to pass the time :lol:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Cancel my order now!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

cdti_sri said:


> couple of megs bottles, n some last touch! As i said i only ordered to pass the time :lol:


Just think, you could have had some Royale. :lol: Still feel like a winner? :wall:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

spitfire said:


> Just think, you could have had some Royale. :lol: Still feel like a winner? :wall:


I should think he does - yeh!

He got the order for nothing :thumb:

Johnny


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

Im more than happy with what i got! Thanks Johnny :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done and very generous Johnny now lets see some pics of the Golf!!!


----------



## Cra-z (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG! Just thread through this thread... (I'm bored) and didn't have a clue what "royale" was... So googled... And Holy F%%k!!! *Cough* Sorry...

£7,118.00

:doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Cra-z (Mar 3, 2007)

Ha ha ha ha... Just showed my mate...



> Neil says:
> i'll take a case lol
> id expect to have the car included in the price of that wax
> if not id expect every night a load of naked women to come round to apply it for the rest of my life lol


----------

